

WH Gates III's 1976 letter. - socratees
http://www.blinkenlights.com/classiccmp/gateswhine.html

======
SingAlong
A letter against 'early' piracy.

 _Most directly, the thing you do is theft_

Nail on the head.

 _Is this fair?... I would appreciate letters from any one who wants to pay
up_

He was in a 'crying mode'. Ofcourse, today it would really piss off any
programmer to see his $1000 worth software being downloaded easily from
torrents for free. Hours of thinking go into the development cycle. Even $10
softwares are released on torrents.

The most affected here is the entertainment industry. Music, movies and games.
I played the demo of a game called Mount and Blade sometime ago. A really cool
and beautiful game made by a Turkish couple. I think its the first game to
introduce a hand-to-hand combat mode with close-to-reality moves. Sadly, its
free on torrents. :(

If this is the case, then more developers would be forced to opt to develop
SAAS stuff. You can't release GMail or Google Search on torrents. Can you? :P

Notice how the letter is signed. _General Partner, Micro-Soft_

